# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی نمايش

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته ی نمايش

 
دیباچه:


"آ‎های! سلام. با شماها هستم!"این عبارت ساده که عنوان یک نمایشنامه آمریکایی اثر "ویلیام سارویان" می‌باشد، علت وجودی تئاتر را توجیه می‌کند. چرا که تئاتر  توسط افرادی در جهان آفریده شده که نمی‌توانند در مقابل نیاز به سلام گفتن  مقاومت کنند.آنچه خواندید بخشی از سخنان "ریچارد برتن" بازیگر بزرگ تئاتر و سینمای کشور انگلستان، در معرفی ماهیت هنر تئاتر  است. هنری که امروزه ضرورت حفظ و حراست از آن بیش از هر زمان دیگر احساس  می‌شود. چرا که در قرن بیست و یکم ایجاد ارتباط، مهم‌ترین عامل در زندگی  است و تئاتر  که مجموعه‌ای از تمام هنرهای بشری از جمله نقاشی، موسیقی، شعر و ادبیات  است؛ ژرف‌ترین راه برای برقراری ارتباط فرهنگی، اجتماعی و سیاسی با دیگری  است. به همین دلیل امروزه ما کمتر جامعه‌ای را در دنیا می‌توانیم تصور کنیم  که دارای شکلی از هنر نمایش نباشد.البته برای رسیدن به یک تئاتر واقعی که بتواند وسیله‌ای برای ارتباط باشد، باید از آموخته‌های دیگران بهره گرفت و سپس خود آفرید؛ یعنی یک تئاتر خوب بیش از وسایل تکنیکی وامکانات، نیازمند دانش تئاتر است. چون وقتی دانش تئاتر  محور کار باشد، خلاقیت‌های هنری و فنی، جای خالی بسیاری از عوامل دیگر را  جبران می‌کند و چه بسا عامل ابداع نیز می‌گردد. ولی یک هنرمند بدون شعور تئاتری  اگر تمام امکانات نمایشی را نیز در اختیار داشته باشد، باز یک پایش لنگ  است.از همین‌رو امروزه رشته نمایش به عنوان یکی از رشته‌های مهم هنری در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی تدریس می‌شود این رشته در مقطع‌ کارشناسی‌ دارای‌ 5 گرایش‌ ادبیات‌ نمایشی‌، کارگردانی‌، بازیگری‌، صحنه‌آرایی‌ و نمایش‌ عروسکی‌ است‌.



گرایش‌ ادبیات‌ نمایشی‌:


هر  متن‌ نمایش‌ علاوه‌ بر هدفی‌ که‌ متن‌ به‌ خاطر دست‌یافتن‌ به‌ آن‌ به‌  رشته‌ تحریر درمی‌آید، متکی‌ و پایدار بر سه‌ عامل‌ اساسی‌ شخص‌ بازیگر،  عمل‌ و بیان‌ است‌ که‌ در ترکیب‌ با یکدیگر نمایشنامه‌ را ایجاد می‌کند. در  گرایش‌ نمایشنامه‌نویسی‌، دانشجو می‌آموزد که‌ چگونه‌ یک‌ نمایشنامه‌ را  برای‌ اجرا بر روی‌ صحنه‌ بنویسد؛ یعنی‌ چگونه‌ خود را جای‌ یک‌ یک‌ افراد  نمایش‌ گذاشته‌ و شخصیت‌ آنها را به درستی‌ خلق‌ کند‌ و با ایجاد گره‌های‌  نمایشی‌ و بازکردن‌ آنها، نمایش‌ را از اول‌ تا آخر به‌ جلو ببرد.



درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل:


دروس‌ مشترک‌ در‌ گرایش‌های‌ مختلف‌ نمایش :


تاریخ‌  نمایش‌، جامعه‌شناسی‌، آشنایی‌ با ادبیات‌ کهن‌ ایران‌ و جهان‌، آشنایی‌  با هنرهای‌ تجسمی‌، اصول‌ و مبانی‌ ارتباطات‌، آشنایی‌ با هنر در تاریخ‌،  آشنایی‌ با ادبیات‌ معاصر ایران‌ و جهان‌، فرهنگ‌ عامه‌ و تمثیل‌شناسی‌،  تاریخ‌ فلسفه‌، آشنایی‌ با تعزیه‌، مبانی‌ دکور و صحنه‌آرایی‌، مبانی‌  نمایشنامه‌نویسی‌، مبانی‌ بازیگری‌، مبانی‌ نمایش‌ عروسکی‌، روش‌ تحقیق‌ و  تدوین‌ پایان‌نامه‌، نمایش‌ در ایران‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ ادبیات‌ نمایشی‌:


آشنایی‌  با متون‌ فارسی‌نمایشی‌ ، تاریخ‌ ادبیات‌ نمایشی‌ ، اصول‌ و فنون‌  نمایشنامه‌نویسی‌، داستان‌نویسی‌، سبکهای‌ ادبی‌ جهان‌، نقد در نمایش‌ ،  شخصیت‌شناسی‌، دیدن‌ و تحلیل‌ نمایش‌، آشنایی‌ با فیلمنامه‌نویسی‌،  نمایشنامه‌نویسی‌ رادیو و تلویزیون‌، پایان‌نامه‌.



گرایش‌ کارگردانی:


در  قدیم‌ کارگردان‌ تنها مراقب‌ بود که‌ "وحدت‌ نمایش‌" حفظ‌ شود اما امروزه‌  کارگردان‌ مسؤولیت‌ "معنی‌" آن‌ را نیز برعهده‌ دارد. کار هنری‌ کارگردان‌  را می‌توان‌ به‌ دو مرحله‌ تقسیم‌ کرد. نخستین‌ بخش‌ تهیه‌ و تدارک‌ و  مشتمل‌ بر انتخاب‌ متن‌، تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ آن‌ و انتخاب‌ بازیگر است‌ و بخش‌  دوم‌ کار عملی‌ با بازیگران‌؛ یعنی‌ فرآیند تمرین‌ می‌باشد.

دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ کارگردانی‌:


کارگردانی‌،  تحلیل‌ نمایشنامه‌، نمایش‌ ایمائی‌، امکانات‌ صحنه‌، موسیقی‌ صحنه‌،  موسیقی‌ در نمایش‌، شیوه‌های‌ نمایش‌ در ایران‌، سبک‌ها و شیوه‌های‌ اجرا،  ماسک‌ و گریم‌، دکور، اصول‌ کارگردانی‌ نمایش‌ رادیوئی‌، دیدن‌ و تحلیل‌  نمایش‌، اجرای‌ کارگاهی‌ نمایش‌های‌ ایران‌، ترکیب‌ در صحنه‌، اصول‌  کارگردانی‌ نمایش‌ تلویزیونی‌، پایان‌نامه‌.



گرایش‌ بازیگری‌:


بازیگری‌  در مفهوم‌ حرفه‌ای‌ آن‌، کشف‌ حقیقت‌ بی‌ هیچ‌ ابهامی‌ در گفتار نویسنده‌ و  انتقال‌ این‌ کشف‌ به‌ تماشاگر است‌. در واقع‌ بازیگر، یعنی‌ کسی‌ که‌ با  صداقت‌ تمام‌ به‌ آنچه‌ بر روی‌ صحنه‌ می‌گذرد، ایمان‌ داشته‌ باشد و با  تمام‌ وجود نقش‌ خود را بر روی‌ صحنه‌ تجربه‌ کرده‌ و در واقع‌ بر روی‌  صحنه‌ زندگی‌ کند.باید گفت که هنر بازیگری در طول تاریخ پیشرفت قابل توجهی  داشته و روش‌ها و تکنیک‌های مختلفی در این هنر ایجاد شده است. در نتیجه  امروزه تحصیل آکادمیک بازیگری ضروری است.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ بازیگری‌:


امکانات‌  صحنه‌، نمایش‌ ایمائی‌، تحلیل‌ نمایشنامه‌، بدن‌، بیان‌، شیوه‌های‌ نمایش‌  در ایران‌، ماسک‌ و گریم‌، سبک‌ها و شیوه‌های‌ اجرا، شخصیت‌شناسی‌، تربیت‌  حس‌، بازیگری‌، اجرای‌ کارگاه‌های‌ نمایش‌های‌ ایرانی‌، بازیگری‌ سینما، دیدن‌ و تحلیل‌ نمایش‌، بازیگری‌ رادیو و تلویزیون‌، پایان‌نامه‌.



گرایش‌ صحنه‌آرایی‌:


یک‌  صحنه‌آرا با توجه‌ به‌ امکانات‌ سالن‌ و دستگاه‌های‌ مکانیکی‌ موجود،  فضای‌ کلی‌ نمایش‌ را ایجاد می‌کند و به‌ همین‌ دلیل‌ طراح‌ نور، طراح‌  لباس‌ و چهره‌پرداز زیر نظر وی‌ فعالیت‌ می‌کنند. همچنین‌ یک‌ صحنه‌آرا  تلاش‌ می‌کند تا به‌ ساده‌ترین‌ وجه‌، حس‌های‌ موجود در نمایش‌ را به‌  یاری‌ دکور ایجاد نماید چون‌ حتی‌ یک‌ رنگ‌ نامناسب‌ در صحنه‌، می‌تواند  فضا را مخدوش‌ کند.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ صحنه‌آرایی‌ :


طراحی‌  و نقاشی‌، نقشه‌کشی‌، شناخت‌ مواد، آشنایی‌ با فضاهای‌ سنتی‌ ایران‌،  آشنایی‌ با طراحی‌ و دوخت‌ لباس‌، تاریخ‌ تحولات‌ دکور، امکانات‌ صحنه‌،  کارگاه‌ رنگ‌، پرسپکتیو در صحنه‌، نور در صحنه‌، تاریخ‌ لباس‌ در غرب‌ و  ایران‌، ماسک‌ و گریم‌، شیوه‌های‌ نمایش‌ در ایران‌، دیدن‌ و تحلیل‌  نمایش‌، کارگاه‌ دکور و صحنه‌آرایی‌، اجرای‌ کارگاهی‌ نمایش‌های‌ ایرانی‌،  طراحی‌ صحنه‌ نمایش‌ عروسکی‌، آشنایی‌ با صحنه‌ سینمائی‌ و تلویزیونی‌، صوت‌، پایان‌نامه‌.


گرایش‌ نمایش‌ عروسکی:


نمایش  عروسکی یکی از قدیمی‌ترین شیوه‌های نمایش است که در دوران‌های گذشته  هنگامی که ظاهراً سرگرمی‌های کمی وجود داشت، جوانان و پیران از هر طبقه  اجتماعی شیفته آن بودند چون با آن که عروسک‌ها بی‌جان هستند، نمایش عروسکی  نزدیک‌تر از هر شکل نمایشی با تماشاگر رابطه برقرار می‌کند و عروسک‌گردان  با مهارت بسیار، نظریات اخلاقی، سیاسی واجتماعی خود را از طریق نمایش بازگو  می‌کند. در حال‌ حاضر نمایش‌ عروسکی‌ رونق‌ گذشته‌ را ندارد و در بسیاری‌  از کشورها تنها شیوه‌ای‌ از تئاتر کودک‌ و نوجوان‌ قلمداد می‌شود. حتی‌ اگر ما نیز آن را شیوه‌ای از تئاتر  کودک و نوجوان قلمداد کنیم، باید برای‌ پاسخگویی‌ به‌ خیل‌ عظیم‌ کودکان‌ و  نوجوانان‌ کشورمان‌ به‌ آموزش‌ این‌ شیوه‌ از نمایش‌ بپردازیم‌ تا  دانشجویان‌ رشته‌ تئاتر  ضمن‌ آشنایی‌ با ساخت‌ و کار انواع‌ عروسک‌ها از جمله‌ عروسک‌ نخی‌،  میله‌ای‌، دستکشی‌ و سایه‌ای‌ و همچنین‌ آموزش‌ فن‌ صدا بتوانند در این‌  زمینه‌ مهارت‌های‌ لازم‌ را کسب‌ کنند.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ نمایش‌ عروسکی‌:


کارگاه‌  نمایش‌ عروسکی‌، طراحی‌ و نقاشی‌، فن‌ بیان‌، نمایشنامه‌نویسی‌ عروسکی‌،  موسیقی‌ در نمایش‌، شناخت‌ مواد، تاریخ‌ نمایش‌ عروسکی‌، آشنایی‌ با  فضاهای‌ سنتی‌، موسیقی‌ در نمایش‌ عروسکی‌، ماسک‌ و گریم‌، شیوه‌های‌  نمایش‌ در ایران‌، کارگردانی‌ نمایش‌ عروسکی‌، طراحی‌ صحنه‌ نمایش‌  عروسکی‌، آشنایی‌ با ادبیات‌ کودکان‌، دیدن‌ و تحلیل‌ نمایش‌ عروسکی‌،  بازیگری‌ نمایش‌ عروسکی‌، کودک‌ و نمایش‌، پایان‌نامه‌.



توانایی‌های‌ لازم‌ :


هنر تئاتر یک‌ هنر جمعی‌ است‌؛ یعنی‌ یک‌ هنرمند تئاتر  نمی‌تواند به‌ تنهایی‌ فعالیت‌ کند به‌ همین‌ دلیل‌ باید فردی‌  انعطاف‌پذیر بوده‌ و توانایی‌ کار گروهی‌ را داشته‌ باشد. همچنین‌ لازم است  فردی‌ خلاق‌ و نوآور باشد. یک‌ بازیگر باید علاوه‌ بر صدای‌ رسا و بدون‌  تنش‌ و لرزش‌ و آمادگی‌ جسمانی‌ خوب‌، اندیشه‌ای‌ پویا و حسی‌ قوی‌ داشته‌  باشد تا بتواند فضای‌ ذهنی‌ نمایش‌ را تصور کرده‌ و بازسازی‌ کند. دانشجوی‌  ادبیات‌ نمایشی‌ نیز باید قلم‌ خوبی‌ داشته‌ و اطلاعات‌ عمیقی‌ در مورد  اقتصاد، روانشناسی‌،  جامعه‌شناسی‌، فرهنگ‌ و ادبیات‌ ایران‌ و جهان‌ داشته‌ باشد و همچنین‌ صبور  و با حوصله‌ باشد چون‌ نوشتن‌ یک‌ نمایشنامه‌ روزها و حتی‌ ماه‌ها طول‌  می‌کشد.


موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :


هنر تئاتر  که‌ به‌ تعبیری‌ همزاد انسان‌ است‌، برجستگی‌ و اهمیت‌ خاصی‌ دارد. چون‌  نماد ارزشمندی‌ از شعائر، جشن‌ها، سوگ‌ها، فرهنگ‌ و اندیشه‌ یک‌ جامعه‌  است‌. به‌ همین‌ دلیل‌ باید به‌ آموزش‌ و گسترش‌ این‌ هنر اهتمام‌ ورزید.  یعنی‌ نباید سالنهای‌ تئاتر ما به‌ چند سالن‌ در شهر تهران‌ محدود شود و نباید فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ رشته‌ تئاتر بیکار بوده‌ یا شغلی‌ بی‌ارتباط‌ با تحصیلات‌ دانشگاهیشان‌  داشته‌ باشند. اما متأسفانه‌ در عمل‌ بسیاری‌ از فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌  رشته‌ جذب‌ بازار کار نمی‌شوند و با این‌ که‌ در چند سال‌ اخیر شاهد رشد  قابل‌ توجه‌ هنر تئاتر  بوده‌ایم، اما هنوز این‌ هنر به‌ توجه‌ بیشتر مالی‌ و معنوی‌ نیازمند  است‌. البته‌ در حال‌ حاضر نیز یک‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ مستعد این‌ رشته‌ که‌  خلاقیت‌ و دانش‌ لازم‌ را داشته‌ باشد، هیچ‌ وقت‌ بیکار نخواهد ماند و حتی‌  به‌ جای‌ این‌ که‌ او به‌ دنبال‌ کار باشد، دیگران‌ به‌ دنبال‌ او خواهند  بود و می‌تواند در مراکز دولتی‌  مثل‌ وزارت‌ فرهنگ‌ و ارشاد اسلامی‌، سازمان‌ تبلیغات‌ اسلامی‌ یا  صداوسیما مشغول‌ شود یا در گروه‌های‌ آزاد هنری‌ فعالیت‌ اجرایی‌ داشته‌  باشد.


منبع : پرتال دانشگاهی


*

----------

